# Lost my best friend ever...



## dotfrag (Feb 13, 2012)

This past Thursday, late in the evening, we had to put my baby Orson to rest. He was suffering from extremely bad hips, a stomach disorder and a few other things.

What makes it 100000000000 times worse is that I'm in Minnesota and he's in New York so I wasn't able to be there to hold him while they put him down. I was able to say goodbye to him over the phone, and not to my surprise, when I was talking on the phone, my mom and dad told me he was looking all around the vet, trying to figure out where the **** I was. I'm so glad he heard me 

I can't believe this is happening and I'm still so, so, so, so sad.... I randomly cry and can't stop thinking about him. I've tried going out to eat and to other places but no matter what, I end up thinking about him either while I'm out somewhere or right when I leave.

I know it'll get better, I just wish it didn't hurt so bad.

Can someone please give me their opinion on burial options? The vet said they can have him cremated but the thought of that breaks my heart but I'm not sure what to do. My mom and dad are old and would have to dig the grave themselves, unless I can find a way to get there that isn't expensive.... but then I start to think that me traveling to NY to bury him seems like a lot... but then I think that it doesn't because of how much I love him.

I don't know. I've NEVER EVER dealt with this before so it's all completely new to me.

I found this forum and wanted to post because I know almost everyone, if not everyone, here knows this feeling and I just needed to talk to people about it...


Here's some links to pictures of my beloved Orson. They're all of him laying on the bed he laid on because I took them about a month ago when I was home visiting..... So .... At least he hung on for me to come home one last time. I'm so thankful for the time I was able to spend with him, I just can't believe he's gone and wish I could have had just a LITTLE more time.... I'm in the process of moving back to New York and would've been home in a couple of months.... Oh well... That's life I guess  I know I have more pictures of him so when I can, I'll post more.....

Thank you to all who at least read this. He was an amazing dog and I will never forget him. I taught him how to give me a hug, put his head in the garbage when he was throwing up and many other neat tricks. He affected MANY lives and will be surely missed. I honestly can't imagine a world without him but.... I have to figure it out somehow  Maybe I'll get another dog at some point..... I don't know 


Photos:

Orson - Picture 1

Orson - Picture 2

Orson - Picture 3

Orson - Picture 4

Orson - Picture 5

Orson - Picture 6

Orson - Picture 7

Orson - Picture 8

Orson - Picture 9

Orson - Picture 10

Orson - Picture 11

Orson - Picture 12

Orson - Picture 13

Orson - Picture 14

Orson - Picture 15

Orson - Picture 16

Orson - Picture 17

Orson - Picture 18

Orson - Picture 19

Orson - Picture 20

Orson - Picture 21

Orson - Picture 22


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your boy was very handsome.

As to burial, we've been quite mobile over the past 15yrs., so we've opted to cremate so we can take the cremains with us. If I knew we'd be settled here for the rest of our lives, I'd choose burial instead.


----------



## dotfrag (Feb 13, 2012)

Well I would bury him at my parents house, which I would take over when they unfortunately pass.

Thank you so much for saying something. He was an amazing dog and I can't believe he's gone.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

As much as it hurts now, the pain will turn to bittersweet memories. They will always live on in our hearts.
(((((hugs))))))


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what a beautiful boy, i know your heart aches...time will somewhat take care of that. and then someday, you'll look into another pair of eyes and the time will be right to know another one and fill your heart with joy again.

rest in peace orson, bless your heart.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, as the days go by it will get easier andd fun memories will take over, Orsen will always be in your heart where he belongs.

I have my Ralphs ashes with me, as I dont know if this is my forver home, Ralph will come with me where ever I go!

Hugs and I am so sorry.


----------



## dotfrag (Feb 13, 2012)

I had a feeling it would help if I found a site dedicated to German Shepherds, I just never realized how much. I know Orson will rest in peace now because he's not suffering and in pain anymore.

Thank you all!


----------



## KaiserGSDLove (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss and please don't beat yourself up about not being able to be around while he was put down. I'm sure he knew how much you loved him and I have a feeling he is by your side in spirit as you go through this tough time. Think of the good things you shared together. He lived a good life with someone who truly deeply cared for him more than just a dog.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

I am sorry sorry to hear about Orson. I've had to lose 3 other GSDs and it it so hard. There is no getting around the pain.....you will have to go through it, but it helps to know there are others out here that feel for you and can tell you from experience that your heart will mend and you will find yourself eventually in a place where you can genuinely smile and be happy for the time you shared with Orson. Take care.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I understand how very hard it was for you to not be there.  Know that he was safe and loved with your parents. From a parent who has been in this situation, know that they are broken hearted too. Not only are they hurting for Orson but they are hurting for you as well. I lost my own beloved Shadow right before Thanksgiving and I still cry at least once a day if not more often. Don't let anyone tell you get over it he was just a dog. Grief takes time. It's ok to cry and to be sad for now. One day you will meet another furry friend and the hurt will fade somewhat. It will always be there but it will not be so painful. <<hugs>>


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

So sorry for the lose of your beautiful boy.


----------



## dotfrag (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you so much. That means a LOT to me. I know my parents are hurting a lot... My poor mother was out yesterday and looked at the clock and was startled because she thought, "Oh crap! I have to get home and feed and take out..... oh.... nevermind". It's so hard to hear her tell me this because I can see her crying, but I know she does her best not to.


I'm so glad I found this site. It means soooooooooooooooooooooooo much to me to be able to talk to people who've gone through the same thing. I swear sometimes I'm losing my mind but then I hear what other dog owners go through and I don't feel bad at all. 

I definitely wont let anyone tell me to get over it.... I know it will take a LONG time and I know when I finally move back to New York I'm going to have another break down but I hope in time I can get another dog that will help myself, and my parents in the long run.

Thank you again. I'm so glad to see how much support everyone gives each other. It means so much that I can't help but cry each time I see a new post...


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm so so very sorry for your loss. What a gorgeous boy, and you were both lucky to have each other. You may never _get over_ it, but eventually you should get to a point where the memories are much happier.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

dotfrag said:


> I'm so glad I found this site. It means soooooooooooooooooooooooo much to me to be able to talk to people who've gone through the same thing. I swear sometimes I'm losing my mind but then I hear what other dog owners go through and I don't feel bad at all.


I just found this site last month and I know what you mean. I especially like the puppy forums and looking at the pictures. Although I'm not ready for a new puppy just yet I've been in contact with some rescues and hope to find an adult companion for my 9 year old Buddy GSD. There is one 5 year old sweetie who just lost her eldery owner and I'm hoping it might be a good match. She is grieving for her owner and we are grieving for our Shadow. Maybe we can help each other to heal.


----------



## dotfrag (Feb 13, 2012)

shepherdmom -- It surely sounds like the workings of a great relationship. I wish all of the best for you. It seems like the pairing would help both of you..... just like I am, you're both grieving and perhaps that will help.

I will be moving back to NY in a few months so perhaps when I get back, I'll be able to find a puppy, or rescue dog, that I can bring into the house so that the house doesn't feel so lonely anymore. Without Orson there, the living room seems empty...... His happy face used to always be there to greet you, and when his hips didn't hurt as much, he would greet you at the door with the warmest welcome ever.


----------



## Max&Bear Dad (Jan 28, 2012)

We've lost 2 super GSD boys and somehow words just don't seem adequate. We still will recount memories of our Denver and Argus. But I know that they prepared us for Max and Bear. We chose cremation and have really nice memorial boxes. I know that when they put me in that final box, I will have their boxes in mine.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

dotfrag said:


> I will be moving back to NY in a few months


What part of NY will you be in? I'm in Erie PA so upstate NY is close to me, and I'm always up for meeting new friends, especially dog folks.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I can't imagine how horrible and hopeless it must make you feel to be so far away from your beloved dog at his passing. The pain of losing one is hard enough already, but the distance must make it even more unbearable. 

Cry your guts out and then cry some more. Look at photos and take strength in your memories. If it helps, write down stories and memories about your dog. Don't spend time with people who do not, or will not try to understand your pain. 

Please know that you are in my thoughts and heart at this sad time. 

From one who has way too many GSD shaped holes in her heart,

Lea


----------



## danbibby (May 22, 2011)

No greater love example exists than man for his dog and vice versa.

Hugs and prayers.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## dotfrag (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you so much. I can't help well up when I read all of your posts but it's OK -- all of the posts mean the world to me.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I am so so sorry for your loss he was such a handsome boy!


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

:rip: sweet boy...
i know,how you feel.i was devastated,when my loved ones passed away.

i have outlived two shepherds,my best friends.

last thing i could do for them was to dig nice cozy grave and give warm blanket for very long last sleep.


----------



## dotfrag (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah  I want to wrap my sweatshirt around him, along with a cotton sheet, so he has my sweatshirt with him forever.

I miss him so much..... part of me can't imagine getting another dog, the other part is like, "Are you kidding!?!?!?!?" 


Thank you ALL for all of these posts. They mean the world to me.


Rest In Peace Orson. I love you so much


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm sure this is how you feel about Orson and I'm sure he could see

RIP ORSON


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

*







Rainbow Bridge







*


Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 
Sorry for your loss I figured If you hant seen this you might like it


----------



## dotfrag (Feb 13, 2012)

The Rainbow Bridge sounds like the perfect place I'd love to meet Orson again  I truly hope he's running around happy somewhere... RIP baby... I love you


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and your family!

He certainly didn't look like he was almost 13 years old, such a beautiful boy!

:rip: Run free at the Bridge Orson!


----------

